# BMW iPod adapter problems



## commander_crash (Jun 10, 2004)

Having problems with the BMW iPod adapter. Occasionally when I'm playing music from the iPod the music will stop, and the audio system of the car will switch to the radio. When I click "mode" to get back to the iPod as the input - the BMW Business CD player says "No Disc". 

Unplugging and replugging the iPod causes it to be recognized again - but the radio will somehow lose it after only a few more minutes. Sometimes it happens after only a few minutes of driving, other times I could have listened to the iPod for 4 hours before the signal goes out. 

Has anyone had this type of problem? The dealer says they don't know what could be causing that - and haven't been able to replicate it.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Are you driving with a cell phone near/under the radio?

If so, it may be causing wierd interference...give it a try? :dunno:


----------



## commander_crash (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion. It tends to be in my left pocket while driving... but maybe.


----------



## rickhuizinga (Aug 5, 2003)

Same thing happens to me.

Which iPod are you using?

I've noticed the following behavior:

1) Elminating the BMW1...BMW5 playlists greatly reduces the frequency of the iPod drop out

2) Whenever the iPod does drop out, I notice that it is hung on the BMW screen for a long time, sometimes requiring me to reset the iPod

Rick


----------



## commander_crash (Jun 10, 2004)

3rd Generation iPod - 30 GB. Works perfectly - still has a long battery life even. 

Noticed behavior:

Unplugging and replugging fixes the issue for about 10 minutes. Rebooting the iPod fixes the problem for another hour or so. 

Definitely sub-par performance though for both Apple and BMW. I wonder if the E90 will have an iPod dock built into the glove box or something.


----------

